# General > The Literature Network >  YAY for the litnet!

## Nightshade

Dont know how many have you have noticed I just did by accident( I mean how often does anyone notice the anouncements really??) we well not _we_ we but was as in the lit net as embodyed ( is that spelt right)/symbolised by Chris ( but cause I feel part of the lit net family ) Im going to say we(hey its the only time Im going to get to say it) but I mean Chris. 
Weve moved into RL

Weve been published!!


     


So yay and congrats chris.... whats it like the book? font? recycled paper? is it going to live or fallto pieces? are there any pretty pictures? is just the sonnets? is there an intro?....how come amazon isnt letting me see inside? and when can I expect my free copy?? :Wink:   :Tongue: 


so yeah longwinded way of saying Congrats

----------


## Virgil

Cool. I really like that cover art. We should make that into a poster.

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Yes, I was quite impressed to see the announcement too, Night. I'm curious about the inside too; it certainly has an attractive cover. Yes, congratulations, Admin!

----------


## grace86

Congrats Chris, I didn't know LitNet was trying to publish anything. I was quite surprised.

----------


## dramasnot6

wow! this is wonderful! Congratulations admin!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Yay! Woo! Etc!

----------


## Admin

Its just the sonnets, there is an index to first lines at the back. Mostly its meant to be marketed to the readers of the Sonnet A Day newsletter.

I figured that rather than market someone else's book, I might as well publish and market my own.

----------


## Virgil

> I figured that rather than market someone else's book, I might as well publish and market my own.


 :Eek2:  You're not claiming to be William Sakespeare now. I knew you were talented, but I didn't realize how much.  :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## Admin

No, definitely not William Shakespeare. I was speaking from a publisher's standpoint, not an author's.

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats Admin!
How many people are there on the Sonnet A Day mailing list? Are they only litnet members or other people as well?

When are you going to publish a book of our stories and make us famous? :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Congrats Chris!

This is a big achievement  :Thumbs Up: . Keep Going!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

coolness! woot!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

Cool!  :Nod: 

And the Admin is posting!  :Wink:

----------


## miss tenderness

wow , wow , wow.

what a great news, I'm so glad to hear that,

Admin: me an Nighty and all the members want free copies :Biggrin: is n't this our first baby?

----------


## Nightshade

miss T there are over 10,000 members hed loose all his money  :Nod:

----------


## Schokokeks

Wow, that's really cool ! Congratulations, Admin ! And keep going, first step on a long publisher's road, eh ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

> miss T there are over 10,000 members hed loose all his money


lol  :Biggrin: ...........

----------


## LPRox015

:Smile:  Awesome! That's great! Congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## Ms.Hanoo

:Smile:  great  :Wink:

----------


## amuse

two thumbs and both big toes up, Admin!

----------


## toni

Oh Wow. Admin is Bigtime!  :Banana:  Congratulations!!! Hurray!! :Smile:

----------


## Shield&Sword

As they say here AUGURI, COMPLIMENTI, Congragulazione, MABROOK. Perhaps the mombers can get not a free copies but a discounted copies  :Wink:  , Just kidding. 
Comunque auguri, buona idea veramente.

----------


## andave_ya

:Biggrin:   :Smile:  major congratulations! 
*need his address so I can go be a screaming fangirl* :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Word, Admin. Word.  :Wink:  

Congrats! :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Just ordered it!

----------


## Admin

Hurray, I think you're person #3.

----------


## Niamh

> Hurray, I think you're person #3.


Got to show my support! :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

*curious* Who are 1 & 2 I wonder? I hope you mean from the site and not in general. :Confused:

----------


## Admin

No, in general, the book hasn't sold much. I thought I'd atleast sell a few dozen copies by mentioned it in the sonnet a day newsletter, but no such luck.

----------


## Niamh

Hum.... thats such a shame... i know a lot of people who like Shakespeare. I'll see if i can convince them to buy it. I also would have thought people here would have bought it too. I mean i have his sonnets twice already but that isnt stopping me.

----------


## Nightshade

Have a q, if I buy from one of the smaller retail people on amazon do you still get the money?

----------


## Admin

yes.........

----------


## Niamh

Admin i recieved the book today. Its very nice. I really like the caligraphic designs that accompany the sonnets on each page. Its beautifully scripted. :Nod:  

Welldone! I'm going to enjoy having a piece of litnet to read! :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

hey Niamh where did you order yours from again?

----------


## Niamh

i got it from amazon.com via the link you had in opening post. :Nod:  was about $22.97 in total, which is about €17.25 in euro. Dont know what it would be in sterling.

----------


## Nightshade

includeing P&P from the states??  :Eek2:

----------


## Niamh

> includeing P&P from the states??


 :Nod:  yeap! Not bad huh? would probably only cost you about £14 i recon!

----------


## Nightshade

ok then I might just buy straight from amazon.com especailly as there is a couple of other things I want from the us store...

----------


## kilted exile

Hmm, I just noticed the shakespeare t-shirts and such. Are these available in different colours or just white?

----------


## Admin

Just white.

----------

